# Campbell Hauser Air Hammer



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Is that the pistol sized unit used by mechanics to knock off mufflers and such---or something bigger?

I've got a couple of the pistol sized ones and they work well enough with a dual tank contractors compressor.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, thats the one Mike..what sort of limitations are there?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They are handy for chipping brick and finishing off a dryer vent hole through concrete,if you drilled a series of holes with a masonry bit.

Also useful for cutting duct work holes.

They need to be oiled regularly---about every 1/2 hour---Worth owning--I bought the first one to knock tile off of concrete---worked well by the dust blowing around was a mess----Mike----


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Just be sure not to overwork your compressor by using it too long, they all pretty much have a 50% duty cycle out of an hour. I have used many air tools from my portable oil lube twinstack compressor. My compressor puts out 4.2 CFM @90 PSI but using the air tools rated at about 4 CFM like the air hammer causes it to run continuously. Oil-less compressors will crap out quicker, despite of what anyone says.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

canadaclub said:


> HD has an air hammer, c/w 2 chisels for $30. Problem is, it needs a minimum 34 gal tank and an scfm of 6. This thing is handheld and would be perfect for punching vent holes, etc into concrete and brick. Problem is my compressor is only 5 gal with a 3.5 scfm. Does anybody know of a similar product more compatible.



"minimum" ratings like that are deceptive. there is no "minimum" but the lower you go on the tank size and compressor output scale, the less work you get out of your hammer. 

If you wanted to use that hammer for a 20 second job, then 2 days later you wanted to do use it for another 20 seconds, you'd never know your compressor was "too small" If you wanted to use it full bore for an hour, you'd spend a lot of that hour waiting for your compressor to catch up.


----------

